# 1626 3 point lever



## flyboy940 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have a Manhindra 1626 the 3 point lever is hard to move is there a screw or bolt to loosen to make it move easy. Thanks if you can help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning flyboy.

Your 3 point lever has friction discs to hold position. The nut/bolt that holds the lever may be too tight causing too much friction. .


----------



## flyboy940 (Jun 7, 2021)

Big T your right about this problem and you were right about my other problem honest to God you're the man about my Mahindra. Thanks very much Bob.


----------

